# ADA beginners manual online



## neilw (Nov 20, 2004)

if you go here http://www.suiso.com/v2/index.php there is a link to a pdf document of an ADA beginners manual, you have to register with the site first but it's pretty interesting once you download it, about 7meg.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

That's a good link, Neil. Thanks.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## ryan_suiso (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for another link to my site 

I see a lot of people are interested in this. This was just a scan I did of a free information pamphlet ADA sent out to certain LFS in Japan that requested it for English speaking customers, like me at the time.

Now that there is one shop selling ADA goods in America:
http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com

And another one on the way:
http://www.aquaristics.com

I hope to be the independent knowledge base for all things ADA. I know ADA products. I have used some them for close to 9 years now. My wife is Japanese so she helps me with translation when necessary.

I hope both companies succeed in this venture. There is a need of ADA goods in America. If the information on the products is there all shall win!

Sorry, just my cheerleading on ADA.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Great link..and great site too BTW.


----------



## neilw (Nov 20, 2004)

ryan_suiso said:


> Thanks for another link to my site
> 
> I see a lot of people are interested in this. This was just a scan I did of a free information pamphlet ADA sent out to certain LFS in Japan that requested it for English speaking customers, like me at the time.
> 
> ...


It's a really good site, I'm a member over there too, I especially love the video of c. japonica

This link is really cool too, http://www.aquaristics.com - if you click ADA and then how-to you get a nice guide to putting together an ADA tank presented by a japanese hipster type girl


----------



## ryan_suiso (Jan 10, 2005)

Just in case some are searching for the vids of the shrimp. Here are the links:
Shrimp on balanse
http://suiso.com/v2/ebi1.wmv

Feeding Shrimp
http://suiso.com/v2/ebi2.wmv

Article here:
http://www.suiso.com/v2/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=2

Not many videos of these shrimp on the 'Net.


----------

